# How do you "pm the mods"?



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Nov 2017)

Maybe click report on your own post above and start a dialogue?


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe click report on your own post above and start a dialogue?


To be clear, I've been told to "pm the mods" but apparently that's not something I can actually do.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Nov 2017)

How about PM an individual Mod with a username, rather than _the Moderators_?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> To be clear, I've been told to "pm the mods" but apparently that's not something I can actually do.



I got that from your screenshot so was suggesting a workaround. It does seem daft to ask you to do something that's not an available function.


----------



## User482 (17 Nov 2017)

I wouldn't bother. Mods think its ok to insult forum members, and bitch about us on the new politics site.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2017)

Go into your Profile Dropdown > Conversations > Start Conversation> Enter 'Moderators' into 'the participants field and the rest is self explanatory.

Replies may not be instant - depends on who is around and/or whether the subject matter needs discussing between the team before replying or whether Shaun needs to be involved.

You _will_ receive a reply.

Hope that this helps - any problems please do let me know.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go into your Profile Dropdown > Conversations > Start Conversation> Enter 'Moderators' into 'the participants field and the rest is self explanatory.
> 
> Replies may not be instant - depends on who is around and/or whether the subject matter needs discussing between the team before replying or whether Shaun needs to be involved.
> 
> ...


That's what I did


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That's what I did
> 
> View attachment 383449


Try SpokeyDokey's name.

The ability to start one with PC Dixon went over a year ago. It's nothing new.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Nov 2017)

If ever I've needed to do such a thing I've followed the approach suggested by @glasgowcyclist and reported my own post. Worked OK for me.


----------



## mjr (17 Nov 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> How about PM an individual Mod with a username, rather than _the Moderators_?


Turns the conversation into a game of moderator roulette: whether they're still online, whether they know anything about the topic that's resulted in the PM request, whether they reply by email when contacted through the site (yes, one has done that) and so on.

Why can't one just PM Moderators as instructed?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Nov 2017)

I think there's a few unnecessary presumptions here.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)

Alright, so something is broken

There is also at least one thread on here that I can see when come as a visitor, but not when I am logged it, so maybe my account is messed up in some way.

Anyway, @SpokeyDokey has reached out, so I will leave it in his capable hands.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2017)

Just for assurance you are not being ignored. 

I've outlined the process as I understand it although I may be wrong - only human etc.

This thread has been flagged (reported) and will be attended to so that you can communicate as per the original suggestion.

Sorry can't do it quicker as I have to shoot and do something but either I or one of the other Mod's will get back to you asap.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5045034, member: 9609"]its may be your calling to become one - go for it you would make a good'un, seems to be a great team in there at the moment.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm... lowest of wit.

I guess by this standard, those that are called into the head master's office the most will end up being prefects.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry can't do it quicker as I have to shoot



If that's the swear filter kicking in, I think that qualifies as too much information.


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2017)

I'm not sure why people can't pm the mods account but if anyone wants to talk to us, post here and I'll start a convo the other way around, or pm me directly and I'll include the mods account.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm not sure why people can't pm the mods account but if anyone wants to talk to us, post here and I'll start a convo the other way around, or pm me directly and I'll include the mods account.


Thanks. Can I suggest not using "PM the mods" in alerts until it's sorted out?

(I'm sitting at a glass table, so banging my head against it repeatedly could be very dangerous)


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2017)

Actually, don't pm me, I'm probably not going to be around much after today.


----------



## mjr (17 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> Actually, don't pm me, I'm probably not going to be around much after today.


 Quitting?

By the way, does "Staff Member" mean the same as "Moderator"? I've never understood whether there's a difference or if not, why it doesn't just say "Moderator" under the username. It may be somewhere in the guidelines but I've looked a few times without finding it.


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Quitting?
> 
> By the way, does "Staff Member" mean the same as "Moderator"? I've never understood whether there's a difference or if not, why it doesn't just say "Moderator" under the username. It may be somewhere in the guidelines but I've looked a few times without finding it.


No, things to do and being on here doesn't help me get them done. And yes, I am a hated moderator too.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> No, things to do and being on here doesn't help me get them done. And yes, I am a hated moderator too.


Ah, yeah. 

Well, thanks for your help.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm not sure why people can't pm the mods account but if anyone wants to talk to us, post here and I'll start a convo the other way around, or pm me directly and I'll include the mods account.


Option to do so, removed over a year ago.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I guess by this standard, those that are called into the head master's office the most will end up being prefects.


Or getting the cane. In which case I recommend a exercise book down the trouser seat.


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2017)

I've modified the settings for the @Moderators account so you can PM for general queries, but please bear in mind the account isn't accessed daily so there will usually be a delay in getting a reply.

If it's something more time sensitive use the report link under one of your posts.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

